# diy meat grinder knife sharpening



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey indiana, try googling "_how to sharpen meat grinder blades_", I did and got several hits. I sharpen mine the way most recommend, using wet/dry sandpaper on a flat hard surface such as glass, and sharpen both the plate and blade using the same method. Hope this helps.
TC


----------



## ELLERMAN (May 15, 2006)

That's the best way to sharpen them.


----------



## clap (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a friend with a machine shop and he cuts my blade and face plate with a surface grinder. It make them cut like a razor blade. I even have them done when new because they are not true from the factory.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know of a video of this process. I would love to see what it looks like. I have read the various directions and I'm still not sure of the exact process. Post up a link if you have one.
Thanks


----------



## slickwillie (May 20, 2011)

Just remember, you have to keep it flush to a flat surface or it will not be true. I worked in the sauasage business for 25 years and we had a grinder with a magnetic turntable we used that kept them true. You can use one of the disc sanders for the small plates like your using, just keep it flush. Once it gets off, it takes a lot of sharpening to get it back true.


----------



## mdillon (Dec 7, 2008)

I read use wetsand paper on a tile or glass to ensure its perfectly flat. Rub the blade and plate across the sandpaper working up to higher grades. First time I started at 600 and went up to 2000 which was probably overkill. I used a circular motion and back and forth depending on how grove patterns looked for the plate as I progressed. Blade just a circular motion. Mine weren't real rough or I would have probably started at 400grit. My
Big grinder is true 1 1/3 hp grinder and with the sharpen job I have never seen It eat met that quickly before. I couldnt keep up. I have usally just purchased new blades and plates if I had lots of meat. Money was tight and figured I would give it a try since it was only about 60lbs for somone. I'll be using this method to sharpen from know on versus buying new. Difference was night and day.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

The directions I have read on line talk about holding the blade at 45 degrees and running it in a figure 8. That does not make sense to me. If anyone has a link or even a picture or two of how the blade sits on the sharpening surface that would be really helpful.
Thanks


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Ross R said:


> The directions I have read on line talk about holding the blade at 45 degrees and running it in a figure 8. That does not make sense to me. If anyone has a link or even a picture or two of how the blade sits on the sharpening surface that would be really helpful.
> Thanks


I saw that too, they must have something different than what we are talking about, just ignore those directions about holding the blade at 45 degrees. For sharpening the plates just lay it down flat on the sand paper and work it in a figure eight pattern, keeping even pressure across the plate. Sharpening the blade is the same, lay the blade flat side down (side of blade the contacts the plate) and work it in a figure 8 pattern again keeping even preasure across the blade. 

TC


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

TC
THANKS - I'll give it a go this weekend. Makes much more sense to me. Your help is much appreciated.
Ross


----------



## indiana chunkie (Sep 28, 2010)

^right on thats what i couldnt figured out if i was suppoese to hold it flat or at a 45


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> Hey indiana, try googling "_how to sharpen meat grinder blades_", I did and got several hits. I sharpen mine the way most recommend, using wet/dry sandpaper on a flat hard surface such as glass, and sharpen both the plate and blade using the same method. Hope this helps.
> TC


What he said. :thumbs_up


----------

